# Java Programm starten



## NarutoXD (27. Sep 2010)

mir ist leider kein besserer betreff eingefallen und vorallen in welches forum ich es schreiben soll.

und zwar hab ich ein problem mit einem java programm das für ein berufsfeld test verwendet wird.

soll durch einen XML ähnlichen aufbau ein "spiel" programmieren....

nun zum problem, das programm lässt sich nicht starten, weder mit der auf CD vorhandenen JAVA version noch  mit der neusten.

da  ich noch keinen blassen schimmer von java habe, habe ich auch keine idee was ich machen soll.

leider kann ich die datei im moment nicht hochladen aber ich kann mal auf enden fall mal den pfad der verknüpfung posten >.<
C:\Programme\javasoft\JRE\1.2\bin\javaw.exe   -cp C:\assessment_IT\spiel\src\;C:\assessment_IT\spiel\src\jbcl3.1.jar mondoscript.SchiebeSpiel

ich hab den pfad zwar schon angepasst aber er kann die main class nicht finden.....
ich hoffe auf ideen ....


----------



## AlexSpritze (27. Sep 2010)

Was für Fehlermeldungen kommen denn, wenn du es versuchst zu starten?


----------



## NarutoXD (27. Sep 2010)

ich hab den pfad zwar schon angepasst aber er kann die main class nicht finden.....
ich hoffe auf ideen ....


----------



## SlaterB (27. Sep 2010)

präzise Antwort..
noch mal versuchen?

edit: wobei: ok, main class nicht gefunden, das sagts ja schon

kommt in Frage, das jar hochzuladen?


und noch ein edit:
jars startet man mit
> java -jar
irgendein Beispiel schon im Internet gesehen und erfolgreich getestet?


----------



## Murray (27. Sep 2010)

Gibt es bei Dir im Verzeichnis C:\assessment_IT\spiel\src\ ein Unterverzeichnis mondoscript mit einer Datei SchiebeSpiel.class darin? Falls nicht: liegt die Class-Datei irgendwo anders (z.B. in einem lib-Unterverzeichnis)? Oder ist ist sie überhaupt nicht da, weil der Sourcecode erst noch übersetzt werden muss?


----------

